# Outlook synchronisieren via Netzwerk



## rsspider (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes Problem. Habe nen Desktop(Win2k) und nen Laptop(WinXP). Auf beiden laeuft MSOutlook2002.
Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit beide "Outlooks" abzugleich(Netzwerkverbindung besteht), sprich, alle Mails/Kontakte und den Kalender.
Bis jetzt hab ich das immer umstaendlich ueber mein Handy(Nokia) via Bluetooth gemacht. Leider klappt das nur mit dem Kalender und den Kontakten. 
Muss doch irgendwie gehen.
Bin fuer jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## rsspider (23. Dezember 2004)

Mal nach oben schieb!
Gibts keine "Outlook-Experten" hier   

Gruss und frohe Weihnachten
Ronny


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Dezember 2004)

Mal ganz "naiv" wieso arbeitest du nicht auf beiden "Geräten" mit der selben PST ( Datei in der Outlook alles speichert ) und verwendest für selbige ein Netzwerklaufwerk?


----------



## rsspider (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ist doch nicht naiv die Frage. Also wenn ich unterwegs bin, wie zum Beispiel jetzt hier in den USA, rufe ich meine Emails mit dem Laptop ab(vom pop3). Wenn ich dann wieder zu Haus(back in Germany) bin arbeite ich mit meinem Desktop.
Klar wenn ich beide Rechner verbunden habe(staendig) geht das mit dem Netzlaufwerk. Moechte aber mobil bleiben.
Aber eigentlich ne gute Idee. Vielleicht ist das ueber FTP zu loesen. Bin ja mit DSL online, nachteilig nur, ich muesste den Rechner Tag und Nacht laufen lassen.  

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ne ander Idee/Loesung. 
Aber danke fuer die "naive" Frage  

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Dezember 2004)

http://www.easy2sync.de/de/produkte/e2s4o.php

oder

http://www.supportnet.de/threads/126148  ( 8ter Beitrag )

Was besseres fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein!


----------



## rsspider (23. Dezember 2004)

Hey dank dir!
Genau das hab ich gesucht. Die Loesung mit dem Tool. Das manuele Importieren muss ja wohl nicht mehr sein in einer Zeit wo sovieles automatisch laeuft.

Wunderbar  

Gruss und frohes Fest
Ronny


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Dezember 2004)

rsspider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey dank dir!
> Genau das hab ich gesucht. Die Loesung mit dem Tool. Das manuele Importieren muss ja wohl nicht mehr sein in einer Zeit wo sovieles automatisch laeuft.
> 
> Wunderbar
> ...



Ebenfalls ein frohes Fest! 

Und bring mir aus der USA eine Dose Sprühkäse mit, sowas wollte ich schon immer testen ... ^^


----------



## rsspider (23. Dezember 2004)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und bring mir aus der USA eine Dose Sprühkäse mit, sowas wollte ich schon immer testen ... ^^


Die haben sogar Butter in der Dose... so zum Braten und so.


----------

